# UKC Total Dog Award- Altered Classes?



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Bumping up...


----------



## keeperdog (May 14, 2013)

Not sure but it may depend on the club giving the show....or it may not be possible at all. I just got back from the UKC Premier in Kalamazoo and altered dogs were NOT allowed to compete for a Total Dog award. This is something many people are trying to get UKC to offer. Many letters are being written the Wayne Cavanaugh ( Pres. of UKC) in hopes of getting this changed. I guess I would contact the event secretary to find out for sure.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thank you! Bummer. I think it would be great to open up the Total Dog award to altered dogs. Altered dogs are still eligible for GRCA's VC and VCX awards (since they can still earn a CCA), so I believe it would be great if they could also be eligible for the Total Dog award.


----------

